
Canada's R&D tax credit program hurts R&D in Canada - wwhchung
https://medium.com/@wwhchung/sr-ed-hurts-canadian-innovation-4fbcf4898d7d
======
alexandre_m
That's an excellent article, thanks for the work.

I absolutely agree with all issues raised and proposed solutions.

I also cringe to see the evaluation of R&D work and how everything gets
approved even though most of them are just actual development in the tech
industry.

Businesses and R&D firms (those who fill out the forms for you with a small
commission of the credits received) are abusing this system.

~~~
wwhchung
Agreed there are many other fundamental issues with the program. However I
chose to tackle rates first since it has strong examples and solutions. The
other issues are more controversial and I haven't formulated a comprehensive
fix for them yet. But I will in the future. :)

